# Snake ID Northern Territory



## greggles91 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi all, 

Just hoping for an ID of this snake that I saw out front of my accommodation. This was in Litchfield national park in the Northern territory.

Snake was approximately 60cm long. It was goldish brown with a silver head. Head was characteristic of a tree snake from what I could see but body/patterning didn't seem like golden tree snakes I've seen before.

Not the best photos as it was dark and didn't want to get too close. 

Scales stretched as it was digesting something. 

Thanks in advance. 

Greg









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 7, 2017)

looks like it could be a Keelback


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ron is correct. The keeled scales, patterning and location confirm that. They are almost exclusively frog eaters so you could be be pretty certain that is what the bulge is.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 4, 2017)

Bluetongue1 said:


> They are almost exclusively frog eaters so you could be be pretty certain that is what the bulge is.


Or a Cane toad.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 4, 2017)

True.


----------

